# Would anyone possibly be able to help me?



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm not sure if anyone can.. & I know this is a lot to ask but recently I decided I want a hamster, and I'm one of those people who only want the best for their animals, so I want to get the Hamster Heaven Metro, and I put my trust on this one lady and she just decided that shes not going to start selling this cage anymore, and I needed her because she shipped to the US, so my real question is in about a month or so would someone be able to look on ebay for a possibly cheaper Hamster Heaven but in good condition, or if someone has a spare or finds one on freecycle? or if one doesnt show up would someone be able to go to a [email protected] and purchase a new one then tell me how much it cost + how much it would be to ship the cage to the US?? then I would pay you all the money back before you ship it so in the end it would be like you spent nothing at all, and I would happily return the favor if anyone wanted something from the US..

It's fine if noone can though, I know this is a huge favor to ask, so please pm me if you think you can help!

:blushing:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Awwww bless ya... i hope you get sorted..

I would do it for you but i'm broke at the moment after having to replace all the tyres on my car 

They are £64.99 in pets at home, shipping would be very expensive as they are huge and really heavy


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I was just having a look on ebay.com to see what sorts of cages you have over there... and came across this:

Really Weird Unique iMac Computer Cage for Hamsters - eBay (item 280358562145 end time Sep-12-09 18:58:59 PDT)

It's really weird and very cruel to keep a hamster in that computer its so tiny... why would anyone want to do that


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

Flissy said:


> I was just having a look on ebay.com to see what sorts of cages you have over there... and came across this:
> 
> Really Weird Unique iMac Computer Cage for Hamsters - eBay (item 280358562145 end time Sep-12-09 18:58:59 PDT)
> 
> It's really weird and very cruel to keep a hamster in that computer its so tiny... why would anyone want to do that


I agree thats not suitable as a main home for any rodent.

I have seen something similar before with an old pc monitor, however theirs was connected through tubes under the desk to a series of 4 bin cages, so the puter was just an add on. He kept Gerbils in his and all their excercise wheels etc were in the computer monitor so he would get to see them regularly. It was quirky but not cruel as they had so much room elsewhere.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Have you tried any other websites to see if they ship abroad?

This one says to ask about delivery charges to overseas:

SAVIC HAMSTER HEAVEN METRO

It would be very expensive though...


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> I agree thats not suitable as a main home for any rodent.
> 
> I have seen something similar before with an old pc monitor, however theirs was connected through tubes under the desk to a series of 4 bin cages, so the puter was just an add on. He kept Gerbils in his and all their excercise wheels etc were in the computer monitor so he would get to see them regularly. It was quirky but not cruel as they had so much room elsewhere.


Yeah that would be ok, but on its own it's wayyyyy too small


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I still dont like it, even if he did do that


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

hmy:hmy: *large* cage?????? hmy:hmy:

Large Hartz Hamster Cage with Wheel & Water Bottle - eBay (item 380151311894 end time Aug-28-09 07:37:04 PDT)


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> hmy:hmy: *large* cage?????? hmy:hmy:
> 
> Large Hartz Hamster Cage with Wheel & Water Bottle - eBay (item 380151311894 end time Aug-28-09 07:37:04 PDT)


Wow thats massive


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

LMAO I'll put 3 syrians in that one!

Sorry can't help, cos I'm in work forever now... 7 day stint! If you are willing to wait a bit, and put the money in my paypal account I'd do it for you. Do they not sell it in the US?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> LMAO I'll put 3 syrians in that one!


3 SYRIANS?!??!?!?!?!!?!

I'm sure you can fit at least 5 in there


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> LMAO I'll put 3 syrians in that one!
> 
> Sorry can't help, cos I'm in work forever now... 7 day stint! If you are willing to wait a bit, and put the money in my paypal account I'd do it for you. Do they not sell it in the US?


yes I have to wait until my mom pays me for watching my sisters for the entire summer.. so I will be getting a bit of money from that and I'm willing to spend it all on a hamster! plus I have another $100 coming from other money I've been saving up, so I'm sure I'll have enough.. and I know it will cost a lot, Would you be able to wait for around a month or 2.. I know thats kind of a long time away.. and no the US doens't sell them.. only smaller cages like crittertrails


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

For everyone who looked at the US ebay I wouldn't! most of the cages aren't even suitable for a bug let alone a hamster! As for the iMac computer one I have looked at it once wondering how on earth a hamster would live in their and he said it doesn't come apart! and when he dumped the cedar shavings out many got stuck under the bottom floor grate! it's been on their for months, because no one will buy it....


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> For everyone who looked at the US ebay I wouldn't! most of the cages aren't even suitable for a bug let alone a hamster! As for the iMac computer one I have looked at it once wondering how on earth a hamster would live in their and he said it doesn't come apart! and when he dumped the cedar shavings out many got stuck under the bottom floor grate! it's been on their for months, because no one will buy it....


It looks really stupid ut:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I really hope you get something sorted out!! I can keep a look out for you if it helps, PM me to remind me if you wnat me to 'cos I've the memory retention of a goldfish!!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Flissy said:


> 3 SYRIANS?!??!?!?!?!!?!


Blimey didn't know they were into Pit hamster fighting these days. Yep, put 3 syrians in there and there's still room for the blood to run.... :001_tt2:


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> I really hope you get something sorted out!! I can keep a look out for you if it helps, PM me to remind me if you wnat me to 'cos I've the memory retention of a goldfish!!


You don't have to look right now, I'm getting the money in about a month, so if I can't find a way to get it by then I will PM you, if you are still willing to help at that point


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Yep I'll help you out! A month is fine for me! I only live 10 mins away from pets at home, and even closer to the post office, as long as all cost are covered I'm fine with doing it!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Yep I'll help you out! A month is fine for me! I only live 10 mins away from pets at home, and even closer to the post office, as long as all cost are covered I'm fine with doing it!


Yes all cost will be covered! Thanks!!!!
I'll PM you when I have the money.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Also does anyone know how much the hamster heaven weighs?
I'm just getting an idea of how much money i need =)


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Also does anyone know how much the hamster heaven weighs?


A lot 

I apologise for my answer, i'm hopped up on sugar


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

that's alright!
hah


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> that's alright!
> hah


You like spiders dont ya....

come and get them for me...

they are huuuuuuuuge!! hmy:

There's 3 of them! hmy::crying::crying:


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> You like spiders dont ya....
> 
> come and get them for me...
> 
> ...


noooooooooooooooooooooo!!
they are my worst fear for animals!!
I can't even kill them, or go near them for that matter, I make someone else take care of them!
 :crying:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> noooooooooooooooooooooo!!
> they are my worst fear for animals!!
> I can't even kill them, or go near them for that matter, I make someone else take care of them!
> :crying:


haha i cant sleep cos of it...

It's 1.33am here...

what time is it there?


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> haha i cant sleep cos of it...
> 
> It's 1.33am here...
> 
> what time is it there?


It;s 8:48 pm here

but we have horrid spiders here!!!

last summer i woke up and had one of these 1ft. away from my head :crying: :crying:

I'n not sure if the pic worked....


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> It;s 8:48 pm here
> 
> but we have horrid spiders here!!!
> 
> ...


i reeeeeeally shouldnt have opened that pic 

when will i learn...  lol

Where abouts are you?


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> i reeeeeeally shouldnt have opened that pic
> 
> when will i learn...  lol
> 
> Where abouts are you?


oops.. sorry:blushing:

I'm in Michigan in the US..


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> You don't have to look right now, I'm getting the money in about a month, so if I can't find a way to get it by then I will PM you, if you are still willing to help at that point


Yipee!! Something worthwhile to google!! My google skills are ace!! Of course I'll help!! I'll start looking now and you can let me know when it's needed!! Least this way I can look for stuff for my mice on the sly...


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm trying to figure out how much it costs to ship first.. 
so I can get the money and put it in whoever can help at the times account..
=)


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> I'm trying to figure out how much it costs to ship first..
> so I can get the money and put it in whoever can help at the times account..
> =)


Do you want me to try and weigh my hamster heaven tomorrow when i clean Leo out???


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Just found a petshop that will deliver to the US so have emailed them to find out how much it would cost for you. They are selling the cage at a higher price but it will give a rough idea for the moment as to how much you will need. I'll let you know when they get back to me


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Do you want me to try and weigh my hamster heaven tomorrow when i clean Leo out???


ooh! That'd be ace cos we can hit the royal mail and DHL websites to get quotes on shipping and then work out the price!!

Why am I so excited?!?! It's not even me that will end up with it :blushing: Silly me


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Do you want me to try and weigh my hamster heaven tomorrow when i clean Leo out???


Yes!!!! i was looking on some websites and it ranges from 3kg-8kg.. so i'm not really sure...

Your still up?!? isn't it like 3am there??


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> ooh! That'd be ace cos we can hit the royal mail and DHL websites to get quotes on shipping and then work out the price!!
> 
> Why am I so excited?!?! It's not even me that will end up with it :blushing: Silly me


Well you can still be exited for my hamster who will have an amazing life thanks to everyone who's helping 

Are you in the UK also?? isn't it 3am??? or am i mistaken?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Yes!!!! i was looking on some websites and it ranges from 3kg-8kg.. so i'm not really sure...
> 
> Your still up?!? isn't it like 3am there??


3.30
It's red's fault... (Akai-Chan) :001_tt2:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I think i deserve rep even for being awake at this hour  :001_tt2:


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> 3.30
> It's red's fault... (Akai-Chan) :001_tt2:


how is it Akai-Chan's fault 
I suppose you do deserve rep for being up at this hour and for offering me your help  I'll probably just give everyone who helped rep when i get this all sorted out anyways


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I think i deserve rep even for being awake at this hour  :001_tt2:


SOunds like a fab idea! I'll give you blobs if you return the favour! :001_tt2: 3 am is pretty normal for true rodent lovers. Gotta be up with the furballs! Or because your writing up appraisals. Nowhere near as much fun writing these darn things as playing with my mice.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> how is it Akai-Chan's fault
> I suppose you do deserve rep for being up at this hour and for offering me your help  I'll probably just give everyone who helped rep when i get this all sorted out anyways


hahaha were on msn 



zany_toon said:


> SOunds like a fab idea! I'll give you blobs if you return the favour! :001_tt2: 3 am is pretty normal for true rodent lovers. Gotta be up with the furballs! Or because your writing up appraisals. Nowhere near as much fun writing these darn things as playing with my mice.


Thank you... Course i will return the favour...
Your still up too


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> hahaha were on msn


oh i see 
I wish i still had msn.. but my dad says it messed up our computer


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> oh i see
> I wish i still had msn.. but my dad says it messed up our computer


Thank you for my rep


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> hahaha were on msn
> 
> Thank you... Course i will return the favour...
> Your still up too


Yep. Doing paperwork. Only time I get left alone to do it. As you can tell, I am so engrossed in my work I have no time to do anything else :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Yep. Doing paperwork. Only time I get left alone to do it. As you can tell, I am so engrossed in my work I have no time to do anything else :lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

If anyone asks you what I'm doing you haven't heard from me


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Thank you for my rep


your welcome


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> If anyone asks you what I'm doing you haven't heard from me


Zany toon...? Who's that?????


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Zany toon...? Who's that?????


Absolutely no idea. Never heard of them.....:001_tt2:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for the rep!!!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Absolutely no idea. Never heard of them.....:001_tt2:


hah.. me either:lol:


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Thanks for the rep!!!


 you deserve it after all the paperwork your doing:001_tt2:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

It's brilliant paperwork isnt it


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Glad some one appreciates it. Actually have got some work done. 6 appraisals, 4 action plans, 18 calls, 8 coaching sessions this week and doing 4 appraisals tomorrow and another 6 next week when none of them are in my team!! Only had to bring the action plans home and given that I had two weeks holiday and have done more work than my colleagues I feel i deserve some forum time!!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

although if anyone asks I still think it's best if I deny it...


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

oh wow =)
I believe you deserve a while of forum time


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Glad some one appreciates it. Actually have got some work done. 6 appraisals, 4 action plans, 18 calls, 8 coaching sessions this week and doing 4 appraisals tomorrow and another 6 next week when none of them are in my team!! Only had to bring the action plans home and given that I had two weeks holiday and have done more work than my colleagues I feel i deserve some forum time!!


hmy:hmy:
you def deserve pf time


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> oh wow =)
> I believe you deserve a while of forum time


 Completely agree!!  Not a bad amount of work for some one who hasn't even been a year in this job - and isn't even confirmed yet!! My "betters" have done half the amount of work and are rushing around to get it finished!!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> hmy:hmy:
> you def deserve pf time


Yipee!!! All is right with the world if _some one some where_ says I can get on!!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Well actually gonna head to bed now as don't want to be around when my sister gets up. She is the most vicious animal ever when she wakes up :lol: It's a good job she never goes near petforum!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Yipee!!! All is right with the world if _some one some where_ says I can get on!!


lmao

Well i'm supposed to be up early in the morning to go get a bun


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Night then


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Well actually gonna head to bed now as don't want to be around when my sister gets up. She is the most vicious animal ever when she wakes up :lol: It's a good job she never goes near petforum!!


ahh yes, my sisters the same way


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Night then


TTFN!! Hear you all later!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

night!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

ohhh I missed out on getting rep  I blame srhdufe 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> ohhh I missed out on getting rep  I blame srhdufe
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


hahaha
me??? sweet little innocent me???? :blushing:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

did you manage to find out the wieght of the cage?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

hahaha no, the cage wouldnt fit on my scales


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> hahaha no, the cage wouldnt fit on my scales


Fudge!!!
Cos some one has a hamster heaven on ebay at a pound and I could bid on it if Ashleigh wanted just now but if we don't know cost for posting it's gonna be difficult!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Fudge!!!
> Cos some one has a hamster heaven on ebay at a pound and I could bid on it if Ashleigh wanted just now but if we don't know cost for posting it's gonna be difficult!


Scratch that - I didn't notice it was pick up only. Sucks that no one in Scotland sells any cages!! I can't even get a new cage with levels for my mice


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Ouch! The Hamster heaven weighs 5kg!! Finally found a website that has an approx. weight for it. Now what? 
Any idea where we can go for approx shipping costs? I tried a company called TransGlobal and they quote £106 minimum!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Ouch! The Hamster heaven weighs 5kg!! Finally found a website that has an approx. weight for it. Now what?
> Any idea where we can go for approx shipping costs? I tried a company called TransGlobal and they quote £106 minimum!!


£67 royal mail hmy:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> £67 royal mail hmy:


I couldn't find a way to get a quote for it on royal mail!!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> £67 royal mail hmy:


well thats not too bad actually 
if someone found a cheaper one in good condition on ebay or freecycle or gumtree or something then it would be ok 
in a month I will get about 95 pounds.. and last night I was trying to get a quote here and all of them were around 175-200 pounds!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> well thats not too bad actually
> if someone found a cheaper one in good condition on ebay or freecycle or gumtree or something then it would be ok
> in a month I will get about 95 pounds.. and last night I was trying to get a quote here and all of them were around 175-200 pounds!


ut:

How????!!!!!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> ut:
> 
> How????!!!!!


for the quote??

I went on ups, then selected UK to send to US and it came up that much!
I went on another website that I don't remember and it was the same!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> for the quote??
> 
> I went on ups, then selected UK to send to US and it came up that much!
> I went on another website that I don't remember and it was the same!


what about fed ex?


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> what about fed ex?


hmm.. I may have tried that one.. I'll go see!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> hmm.. I may have tried that one.. I'll go see!


parcelforce???


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> parcelforce???


hm.. I didn't hear of that one... I'll go online tonight and try a bunch of different ones.. but my dad wants the computer now so I will try in a couple hours


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I tried fed ex and it said they only ship up to 2kg? Not sure if I was looking on the wrong section. Which I do on a regular basis :bashful:


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> I tried fed ex and it said they only ship up to 2kg? Not sure if I was looking on the wrong section. Which I do on a regular basis :bashful:


just did fed ex.. it was 171.47 minimum


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

.. and on parcel force I had to enter the dimentions.. so I did the dimentions of the cage and it said it would end up weighing 26 kg?! and that weight exeeds the maximum for the US??

I also just did it without the dim. and it's 55.19 min, but I think the size of the box costs more that the weight of the item?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> .. and on parcel force I had to enter the dimentions.. so I did the dimentions of the cage and it said it would end up weighing 26 kg?! and that weight exeeds the maximum for the US??
> 
> I also just did it without the dim. and it's 55.19 min, but I think the size of the box costs more that the weight of the item?


Phone pets at home head office and ask if they will ship to you


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Phone pets at home head office and ask if they will ship to you


I emailed them a month or so ago and they said at this time they can't ship to the US 
I will find a way though!!
the royal mail quote wasn't too bad, I'd just have to look out for one on ebay/freecycle/gumtree thats in good condition, then I'll ask someone to ship it once I find a good quote, which that one wasn't too bad


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

at least you're getting that little bit closer to getting it sorted out! The quote you found was certainly cheaper than what I looked up.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> at least you're getting that little bit closer to getting it sorted out! The quote you found was certainly cheaper than what I looked up.


yes but they cheaper ones I find are all without the dimentions and as soon as I add the dimentions the quote adds another 100 pounds 
I'm getting closer though!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Someone can keep an eye out on this for you...
Too far from me to pick up..

Hamster Heaven Cage by SAVIC on eBay (end time 02-Sep-09 17:58:31 BST)


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

I can't have anyone look at that one, as Jazzy is going to report it I believe...


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Have we had any luck yet? I'm laptop-less at the moment so I' m only getting on once every few days


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

no not yet 
I *will* get it though!!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Don't know if this is any good as it's supposed to be for a guinea pig
Dog Kennels | Rabbit Cages | Dog Crates | Rabbit Hutches | Cheap Fish Tanks | Fish Tank | Chicken Coops - Buy at Online Pet Shop.
The cage is cheaper than the hamster heaven, it's by savic an it is *bigger*. Difference in price is almost £30, just means you would need to buy more toys to go in as it doesn't have all the shelves etc.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Don't know if this is any good as it's supposed to be for a guinea pig
> Dog Kennels | Rabbit Cages | Dog Crates | Rabbit Hutches | Cheap Fish Tanks | Fish Tank | Chicken Coops - Buy at Online Pet Shop.
> The cage is cheaper than the hamster heaven, it's by savic an it is *bigger*. Difference in price is almost £30, just means you would need to buy more toys to go in as it doesn't have all the shelves etc.


the price actually doesn't bother me much as I really want that cage :blushing: before they are all gone, as I here they are selling them off now 
and I just had a look at that cage, yes price is cheaper but it would also cost a bit more for shipping, and I believe the bar spacing is too big, as I want a russian  and I heard quite a few have then in a Hamster Heaven.

I also have around a month of searching to do still, so I have plenty of time!
Thanks for the help though!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Don't know if this is any good as it's supposed to be for a guinea pig
> Dog Kennels | Rabbit Cages | Dog Crates | Rabbit Hutches | Cheap Fish Tanks | Fish Tank | Chicken Coops - Buy at Online Pet Shop.
> The cage is cheaper than the hamster heaven, it's by savic an it is *bigger*. Difference in price is almost £30, just means you would need to buy more toys to go in as it doesn't have all the shelves etc.


is that the same as what you won?


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't think they won anything yet, but they are in the lead on a bidding, and I think they may have another coming.. but they're these cages.
3 Floor Orange Hamster Cage with Wheel & Tubes. on eBay (end time 05-Sep-09 21:16:16 BST)


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> I don't think they won anything yet, but they are in the lead on a bidding, and I think they may have another coming.. but they're these cages.
> 3 Floor Orange Hamster Cage with Wheel & Tubes. on eBay (end time 05-Sep-09 21:16:16 BST)


I really like the look of those but I have a feeling they are actually quite small in real life... or at least smaller than the imac fantasies


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> is that the same as what you won?


Nah! Mine has layers and tubes for excitable mice!!

Sorry that cage was not much good


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Flissy said:


> I really like the look of those but I have a feeling they are actually quite small in real life... or at least smaller than the imac fantasies


 yes they are a bit smaller than the Imac's but its for mice not hamsters 
I think they would be too small for a hamster


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Nah! Mine has layers and tubes for excitable mice!!
> 
> Sorry that cage was not much good


It's fine really! 
It was actually one of the first cages I looked at 
but the bar spacings are quite wide
Thanks for the suggestion though!!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Flissy said:


> I really like the look of those but I have a feeling they are actually quite small in real life... or at least smaller than the imac fantasies





ashleighhhhh said:


> yes they are a bit smaller than the Imac's but its for mice not hamsters
> I think they would be too small for a hamster


Size: W: 40cm x D: 26cm H: 53cm

They're supposed to be hamster cages. Guess it would only be for the smaller dwarf varieties though. Remarkably easy to clean and very easy to take apart and epand (or they would be if I could get the spare layers!) I think that they are quite abit smaller than imac but still give plenty of room (base unit for imac is 58cm x 38cm x 38cm.) If it wasn;t for the fact that I need two/three lots of cages I would go for the Imac and build everytime I get a wage!!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I shall keep looking for a cage for you! Going to keep trying freecycle and ad trader...fingers crossed


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Size: W: 40cm x D: 26cm H: 53cm
> 
> They're supposed to be hamster cages. Guess it would only be for the smaller dwarf varieties though. Remarkably easy to clean and very easy to take apart and epand (or they would be if I could get the spare layers!) I think that they are quite abit smaller than imac but still give plenty of room (base unit for imac is 58cm x 38cm x 38cm.) If it wasn;t for the fact that I need two/three lots of cages I would go for the Imac and build everytime I get a wage!!


I want an imac sooooo badly but I don't actually have a use for it lol...


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Don't know if this is any good as it's supposed to be for a guinea pig
> Dog Kennels | Rabbit Cages | Dog Crates | Rabbit Hutches | Cheap Fish Tanks | Fish Tank | Chicken Coops - Buy at Online Pet Shop.
> The cage is cheaper than the hamster heaven, it's by savic an it is *bigger*. Difference in price is almost £30, just means you would need to buy more toys to go in as it doesn't have all the shelves etc.


The bar spacing on that is about an inch and a half, plus it's a buggar to clean out cos it's so big. Not the most ideal of cages, I used it for my ferret 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> I shall keep looking for a cage for you! Going to keep trying freecycle and ad trader...fingers crossed


Thanksss!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Flissy said:


> I want an imac sooooo badly but I don't actually have a use for it lol...


you could get a friend for sausage!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> The bar spacing on that is about an inch and a half, plus it's a buggar to clean out cos it's so big. Not the most ideal of cages, I used it for my ferret
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


ahh yes i figured it would be a hard one to clean 
so I've set my eyes on the Hamster Heaven.. I shouldn't get my hopes up though just in case one doesn't come along, but I'm determined to get it


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> you could get a friend for sausage!


He already has one


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

hahhaha yes I've seen that, but maybe he wants a living breathing pet to stare at from across the room?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> I want an imac sooooo badly but I don't actually have a use for it lol...


Ehem Freds baby.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

yess! you could get a fred baby! 
then you would have use for it


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I wish I could lol


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> I shall keep looking for a cage for you! Going to keep trying freecycle and ad trader...fingers crossed


There's a few hamster cages in the yeller atm


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok, found an unbelievably cheap hamster heaven on ebay in Kinross at only £25 which means that it is within travelling distance for me to collect for you. Two problems:
1. I'm skint as used all my wages on mice cages!!
2. Have we sorted out shipping yet?

Extra Large Hamster Animal Cage on eBay (end time 06-Sep-09 20:00:00 BST)

I haven't found one anywhere else even close to this price. Is it of any use?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Can ashleighhhh not pay by paypal then you will just need to collect it.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Can ashleighhhh not pay by paypal then you will just need to collect it.


That's what I was thinking but if we can't get shipping arranged it's going to be pointless!!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Would we be able to ship parts of it? E.g. all the toys together, the base on it's own, the top on it's own? Doing that would mean that it wouldn't exceed the weights for the international couriers but may be slightly more expensive...

I've added the cage to my ebay watch list just now. If you let me know Ashleigh I can definitely pick it up and store it, I just can't pay for it just now :sad:


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

OMGGGG!!! I can get the money tomorrow!! But it takes a day to go through the bank!
Shipping doesn't matter I can figure a way, I never thought of shipping in seperates then i'll get the money for shipping in a few weeks!!!!!
because my range for ebay was up to 40 pounds! But if it goes any higher I won't be able to get it as I've got no money for a few weeks besides 25 actually..
I'm going to send them a message and tell them I'll be able to get it..and to see if they'll let me buy it. 
Hopefully they can wait a day or 2..


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> OMGGGG!!! I can get the money tomorrow!! But it takes a day to go through the bank!
> Shipping doesn't matter I can figure a way, I never thought of shipping in seperates then i'll get the money for shipping in a few weeks!!!!!
> because my range for ebay was up to 40 pounds! But if it goes any higher I won't be able to get it as I've got no money for a few weeks besides 25 actually..
> I'm going to send them a message and tell them I'll be able to get it..and to see if they'll let me buy it.
> Hopefully they can wait a day or 2..


It doesn't finish for a few days and I am close enough that I can collect it so as long as they get the money within three days of the ebay auction closing you can get it!! Are my ebay skills good or what?? :001_tt2:


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> It doesn't finish for a few days and I am close enough that I can collect it so as long as they get the money within three days of the ebay auction closing you can get it!! Are my ebay skills good or what?? :001_tt2:


YESS!! your ebay skills are amazing  and you will get rep for that!( I was having a panic attack that I might actually get a Hamster Heaven soon and I forgot if I sent the rep already :blushing even if I don't get the cage.. i asked for a buy it now price.. hopefully not much higher!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Would anyone be able to help ashleighhhhh by collecting this if she won it?
large hamster/rat cage on eBay (end time 24-Sep-09 12:01:17 BST)


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Would anyone be able to help ashleighhhhh by collecting this if she won it?
> large hamster/rat cage on eBay (end time 24-Sep-09 12:01:17 BST)


 they must have re-listed it as when i sent her the link it was £5.99 or £15 buy it now


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh dear sounds like they realised what its worth then.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks, but I believe I may keep looking, yes I know someone, and yes its extremely cheap, but its missing 2 tubes, penthouse, ramps, accessories..ect, and after I buy all that together it would most likely cost a fortune, so I thinkI'll keep looking


----------

